# a proud moment



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread

I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.

I started to get all teary eyed..

we get home and she smashed out the intro riff on her little squier mini for me......

a proud moment indeed


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Great. With any luck she will stay at it. Mine won't .. well my older one has but he has a girlfriend now so not much progress I expect.


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats!! I remember my first tune... like a year ago. Anyways, it's great to hear that the music has been passed along! :rockon2:


----------



## gggelo (Jan 31, 2009)

congrats!
before yo know she'll be playing november rain through the same amp!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--I was playing the same song last night--hadn't played it in a while, so I was a bit rusty. I just read Clapton used a Les Paul Custom on it--so I had to try it on mine...

Hope she sticks with it--and you both have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Clapton's playing on what looks to be an SG in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg&feature=related


check out Jack Bruce's hat


according to Wikipedia - it was an SG on Disraeli Gears

but the point is the same - it definitely wasn't a strat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_of_Your_Love

I think it would sound quite spectacular on an LP
(dam - there goes that gas pain again)


thanks - I hope she keeps it up too...unlike me - she seems to take to it quite naturally


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that's the Fool SG. The first Cream album was done with a borrowed LP as the Beano LP had been stolen earlier.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread
> 
> I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.
> 
> ...


Whats the L&M like in Oshawa? I'll be in Oshawa in a few weeks playing the Corral so if its worth it I may drop in.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

lbrown1 said:


> Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread
> 
> I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.
> 
> ...


That's a great feeling. My son has been taking drum lessons and when I saw him first start out I'd never believe that a year later we'd be grooving to Zeppelin's The Ocean with me on bass. He doconstructed the drum grooves all by himself by just reading the music sheets I made for him. Watching him unlock the song in such a short time and being able to play with him is such a great experience.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats to you, that is truly an awesome story. I don't have kids yet, but I can imagine how proud I'd be to see them picking up music. My fear is that I'll push them into it too hard.

Good on you for getting her interested in it enough to stick with it and learn a song.

Just remember these innocent times fondly when she gets her first tattoo or nose piercing so she can fit in with the rest of her band... 

--- D


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> Clapton's playing on what looks to be an SG in this video
> according to Wikipedia - it was an SG on Disraeli Gears
> 
> but the point is the same - it definitely wasn't a strat
> ...





J S Moore said:


> I think that's the Fool SG. The first Cream album was done with a borrowed LP as the Beano LP had been stolen earlier.


He got the Custom after the first album, and while he mostly used the SG on Disraeli Gears--he used the Custom on Sunshine--at least according to various sources including _The Early Years of the Les Paul Legacy 1915 - 1963 _ by Robb Lawrence


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

To the OP:

Congratulations!

My daughter is 4 months, a bit young for lessons. She has trouble holding the pick kqoct !!! 

Seriously though, at what age did you get your little girl into lessons? And what was her first guitar? 

Pretty much every new thing my little girl does, reduces me to a blubbering pile. If we get to her strumming out some chords for Floyd's Wish You Were Here, and this old man's heart will surely burst.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread
> 
> I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.
> 
> ...


That is really cool. I don't have kids but if I did, I'd be teary eyed too. And such a great riff!!:rockon2:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Duster said:


> Congrats to you, that is truly an awesome story. I don't have kids yet, but I can imagine how proud I'd be to see them picking up music. My fear is that I'll push them into it too hard.
> 
> Good on you for getting her interested in it enough to stick with it and learn a song.
> 
> ...


Ya - I know - I also have a 19 year old......lots of tat's and piercings......sigh..


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

bryguy9 said:


> To the OP:
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


I bought her a squier mini for her 8th Bday...I think it'll last her for a while.....amazing little guitars for the price.....I tried to teach her myself - but it didn't really work out.....so I set her up with lessons about 6 months ago.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats the L&M like in Oshawa? I'll be in Oshawa in a few weeks playing the Corral so if its worth it I may drop in.


it's a good store....the staff can be a little aloof and disinterested in you (sometimes that's a good thing if all ya wanna do is play a few guitars unbugged) , but some of the staff are really good.

tons of inventory.....GREAT rental dept...all the guys (except for one I think) in the rental dept are really helpful.


have fun at the Corral

another great (small) guitar store in Oshawa = "Mean Ax Music" - it's on Warren Ave...I bought my ESP explorer there......focusses almost exclusively on electric guitars.

And another shop worth poking around in - Wilson & Lee...they have stuff that other music stores have long forgotten about.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats good news to hear how well they progress at a young age. 

My daughter started playing when she was 7, I got her an acustic and promised that if she kept with it I would buy her an electric on her 8th Birthday. A week or 2 after her 8th Birthday she stoppped now I have a Yamaha Pacifica 112 that I use for drop D songs. 


Congrats again on your daughter's talent

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Proud moment*

It is nice to see your kids playing music.We always had a band practicing at my place for the past 40 years or so and my kids were exposed as babies to music.So with a house with 5 guitars in it my son did the normal thing.He picked up the drums LOL.Actually very proud of him and he does well and my daughter married a bass player so we have a full rythm section.:smilie_flagge17:











lbrown1 said:


> Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread
> 
> I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zz Renegade zZ (Mar 28, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> Every tuesday I take my 9 year old daughter over to the Oshawa L&M for her guitar lessons (GREAT teachers there) ....(I usually spend the half hour in the store picking away at guitars from the wall - which is starting to give me GAS for an LP - but that's another thread
> 
> I go back upstairs and my daughter proudly announces that - since she's progressed through enough of the basics to start learning a real song - she's starting to learn "Sunshine of your Love" by Cream in her lessons.
> 
> ...




Fantastic!! Good for you and her! And such a great song too! My kids are 1 and 3 and as much as I can't wait for them to take an interest, i can't let them near my gear. Last thing I need is a guitar or amp covered in peanut butter or milk! I am buying my 3 year old a mini.... im betting he will love it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!

I cringed every time my band wanted to play that song at practises, back in highschool lol. Oh and buy a les paul


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Budda said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I cringed every time my band wanted to play that song at practises, back in highschool lol. Oh and buy a les paul


MUST RESIST the temptation to just go out and grab one


you know what - I was going to treat myself to a classic car when I reached 50 - that was the plan...a compromise to the better half who didn't want me to have a motorbike(which was going to be a "Victory"..LOVE those bikes).....but as time passes - it's becoming less of a "must have" for me........maybe when I'm 50 - I'll treat myself to a really nice custom shop LP copy....cheaper than a classic car - and I will still be able to use it in the winter!....the 10 years between now and then will fly by in a flash


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

funny enough, i'm sitting in my life span development class and we were just talking about menopause, mid-life crisis, IMS (male menopause), and corvette's.

I told my friend "i'm going to have my music room, and regular wheels".

Don't go custom shop on that LP, just get a guitar built in the les paul style but entirely to your specs 

*wants another LP*


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm gonna get Menopause?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> funny enough, i'm sitting in my life span development class and we were just talking about menopause, mid-life crisis, IMS (male menopause), and corvette's.
> 
> I told my friend "i'm going to have my music room, and regular wheels".
> 
> ...


Just build one. That will take away the man-o-pause and give ya new guitar.Oh and lets you exercise that new found patience that comes with old age.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Just build one. That will take away the man-o-pause and give ya new guitar.Oh and lets you exercise that new found patience that comes with old age.


oh - good idea.......when I retire maybe


I'll get out a few scraps of lumber, some twine - a circular saw and a jigsaw


seriously though - I like the idea of that as a continuing hobby to take me into my old age........if that Luthier college in Lindsay is still open then - it'd be a great launch pad


----------

